# Question re: fiber-cement soffit material



## MichaelinOmaha (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi, I'm a homeowner currently selecting siding product(s) for my house that needs residing. I've chosen CertainTeed WeatherBoard™ lap siding and foam trim. My question is about what material to chose for soffits.

My contractor "suggested" going with Smart Soffit™ which is wood composite(?) rather than a fiber cement soffit. His reason is that the weight of cement board used on the soffits will cause the the soffits to sag either by having the nail head pull through the board or even pull the nails out of the rafter tails.

Of all the reading I've done on the internet about fiber cement products, I've yet to read about such a problem with using it for soffits. He claims he's learned through experience. I'm troubled with the concept of spending $8-9,000.00 for fiber cement siding and foam trim (all highly moisture resistent), only to finish with soffit material (wood composite) that's susceptible to moisture.

Has anyone experienced with these material ever heard of such a thing? Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

Center to center distance of roof rafter or nailing structure?


----------



## MichaelinOmaha (Oct 12, 2006)

redline said:


> Center to center distance of roof rafter or nailing structure?



Thanks,

Roof rafters are 2x6 24" O.C. 2x6 subfascia.

Mike


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

MichaelinOmaha said:


> Hi, I'm a homeowner currently selecting siding product(s) for my house that needs residing. I've chosen CertainTeed WeatherBoard™ lap siding and foam trim. My question is about what material to chose for soffits.
> 
> My contractor "suggested" going with Smart Soffit™ which is wood composite(?) rather than a fiber cement soffit. His reason is that the weight of cement board used on the soffits will cause the the soffits to sag either by having the nail head pull through the board or even pull the nails out of the rafter tails.
> Of all the reading I've done on the internet about fiber cement products, I've yet to read about such a problem with using it for soffits. He claims he's learned through experience. I'm troubled with the concept of spending $8-9,000.00 for fiber cement siding and foam trim (all highly moisture resistent), only to finish with soffit material (wood composite) that's susceptible to moisture.
> ...


This depends on what kind of soffit venting you will use.
My recomendation and the way we do it is the most common way on new construction homes.

1x3 (1x 2 1/2") Pre-primed Lumber (Or KOMA trim - see below)
White Aluminum 1" soffit vent strip
1x3 (1x 2 1/2") Pre-primed Lumber (Or KOMA trim)

To fit your desire for a weather resistant material: Look into AZEK Board...or..... KOMA trim products. These are PVC based and look just like real wood. They come in a variety of sizes (1 x 3" up to 1 x 12")They come white, if you leave them that way, they are maintenance free...or you can also paint them. Great looking material.


----------



## MichaelinOmaha (Oct 12, 2006)

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> This depends on what kind of soffit venting you will use.
> My recomendation and the way we do it is the most common way on new construction homes.
> 
> 1x3 (1x 2 1/2") Pre-primed Lumber (Or KOMA trim - see below)
> ...



Thank-you.

What a great solution! I will check the respective websites.

Sincerely,

Michael


----------

